# HP Pavilion Media Center PC (M7470N)



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 8, 2006)

Any have it or tried this?

Circuit City has it for $999.......


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 8, 2006)

In the late 1990s I had an HP and hated it. Lot may have changed since then. I generally go Dell as my experiences have been ok to good with their stuff (not perfect but ok to good).


----------



## Hungus (Jun 8, 2006)

I am not big on PCs but if you really like that system why not buy http://www.amuras.com/prodDetail.asp?PartNumber=G07707 for 699 and add a gig of ram? Or better, yet just buy a mac


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2006)

Never had a good experience with an HP computer. Their printers are great, but their desktops leave a lot to be desired, in my experience.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jun 9, 2006)

I now type happily on my Compaq, although the keys are a bit hollowed on the top and the touchpad has a large white spot where my finger has worn through the paint... My grandmother has a HP Media center PC and it works well for her purposes( you know, even e-mail and such don't kill a 4200+ dual core ).

It's hard for me to imagine an HP NOT working out for you. What are you going to do, overclock and benchmark? Nay, for normal circumstances, someone as major as HP should work perfectly.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 9, 2006)

I need something that I use to record MP3, do website and flash work, have mutiple applications open without waiting a minute for them to respond, etc.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt,
The Dell XPS systems are very powerful and the intermediate model goes for $990, flat panel monitor included.
Dell XPS
I have a pretty loaded XPS 600 system and it blazes through audio. Of course it is a bit more expensive. I have not done video but I suspect it could handle that. I often have many apps open at once as well. Maybe one of the XPS systems will work for you?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 9, 2006)

Reviews look good:

http://www.newsfactor.com/story.xhtml?story_id=13300F3E29TX

http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/HP_Pavilion_Media_Center_TV_M7470n_PC/4505-3118_16-31832995.html


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Never had a good experience with an HP computer. Their printers are great, but their desktops leave a lot to be desired, in my experience.



My MacBook arrived last week from Apple. Ran BootCamp to partition the disk and install WindowsXP. So it is now a dual boot system and I can run either Mac OSX or Windows.

(There is a product out there that will let a "MacTel" machine run Windows along with Mac OSX. But I don't need Windows often and I don't want Windows to be able to get to the Mac partition.)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, I gave in. 

I was tired of looking all over. I bought it at Circuit City for the same price that Pricegrabber and NExtTag had for the best buy on the net. 

I'll let you know how it goes. I do have to say, it looks really good....


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 11, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

AWESOME.

I can't believe how 1) fast it runs, and 2) how user firendly Media Center is.

Its like they "created" a computer that works perfectly for me (2 gigs mem, 300 gig drive for lots of MP3 recordings, etc.) and in the smae thing, one for my wife (Media Center is exceedingly simple to use and comes with a remote!).

A+ so far.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 11, 2006)

Did it come with a monitor? If so, what size?

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2006)

No, it didn't.

What I did was bought a 21" monitor. 
Its an HDTV ready TV/LCD that is, I have to admit, outrageous.

However, when one thinks about the whole package, it was a deal and a half, and it had a $100 rebate.

The monitor I have now which is a 19" Envision was something I thought was really good. Sitting next to the 21" monitor it is not half the monitor that the new one is even in clarity.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 12, 2006)

What's the brand and model?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2006)

HP F2105

It has some great reviews on it.

You can find it between $500-600 and get a $50 rebate.

CNET

The good: Excellent image quality; height is adjustable; easy to use; good-looking; built-in speakers: two-port USB hub. 

The bad: No PIP, component, or S-Video. 

The bottom line: The HP f2105 is an excellent 21-inch LCD for entertainment, home, and business computing. 



The reponse time is 8ms - which is beyond what most gamers dream of at 10ms.

Sweeeeet!

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

